# Strategic Grounds Management



## bginter (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone done work for Strategic Grounds Management? We have been ask to do 4 seasonal contracts with them but have never heard of them.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Their website is mediocre at best, their address is a suite, and it appears they portray themselves as a contractor but don't do any of the work???
I'll let you draw your own conclusions from that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have some time to screw around with them?

What does the contract say?

Ask if they do any work in house. Ask for references. How long have they been in bizness.

Their website is as generic as it gets, the types of businesses they serve appear to those are always seeking the lowest price possible.

_Our team has more than 20 years of combined experience working with a variety of different businesses,
_
LOL...20 guys with 1 year experience each?

Big whoop, I have more than that just by myself and I witnessed conditions just last season that I've never seen before.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I tried to download their guide so I could learn about choosing a "Nationwide Professional Service" vs a "local contractor" but the link still hasn't arrived. I assume itll inform me that a local contractor is basically like hiring a random homeless drifter


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im a homeless drifter during the winter...


----------



## bginter (Dec 30, 2014)

Their contract is ridiculous. If they weren't paid we weren't paid. They would be able to cancel in 5 days without cause and pay.

We walked away from this company. Red flags all over the place.

When I brought up my concerns with the contract they pretty much told me to take a walk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bginter said:


> Their contract is ridiculous. If they weren't paid we weren't paid. They would be able to cancel in 5 days without cause and pay.
> 
> We walked away from this company. Red flags all over the place.
> 
> When I brought up my concerns with the contract they pretty much told me to take a walk.


Good on ya...smarter than most.


----------



## bginter (Dec 30, 2014)

When they first called they said they couldn't find contractor to even consider their work. Go figure. We already have enough work. Was just using it for another truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bginter said:


> Their contract is ridiculous. If they weren't paid we weren't paid. They would be able to cancel in 5 days without cause and pay.
> 
> We walked away from this company. Red flags all over the place.
> 
> When I brought up my concerns with the contract they pretty much told me to take a walk.


 To much stress waiting and wondering about your invoices, Talk on the phone with people you know are not telling the truth. Always blaming you with the invoice so they can hold you off.


----------

